

Google and Adobe Contribute Open Source Rasterizer to FreeType - signa11
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2037506/google-and-adobe-beautify-fonts-on-linux-ios.html

======
signa11
it seems that patches from infinality
(<http://www.infinality.net/blog/infinality-freetype-patches/>) are being
merged into freetype. using it makes a _huge_ difference. in arch you can do
it pretty much automatically via the freetype2-infinality package (available
in aur). more information here:
[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Font_Configuration#Patc...](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Font_Configuration#Patched_packages)

